# nmbd ???



## heroe (7 Décembre 2004)

j'auria voulu savoir si quelqu'un connaissait l'application appelé "nmbd",
car je sais que celle ci se connecte a des adresses ip depuis mon ordinateur,
et je ne sais pas pourquoi?

merci d'avance


----------



## Nivek (7 Décembre 2004)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais tu peux toujours utilisez little snitch pour bloquer les connexions sortantes


----------



## heroe (8 Décembre 2004)

c'est ce que j'ai fait... mais je me posais la question de ce que ça pouvait etre...


----------



## Baldo (17 Avril 2007)

*même question c'est quoi ce truc ?

je le bloque avec little snitch tout en me disant que c'est peut-être utile à quelque chose !!! ???

là y'a du chinois pour moi ;-)



(oh puré ! balaise l'éditeur !)
*


----------



## Zyrol (17 Avril 2007)

à tout hasard à tu fais une petite recherche avec notre ami google ?  

Juste comme ça en passant par google...

http://pittt.free.fr/brol/ntlinux/NTLinuX-v12-html/node36.html


----------



## EricKvD (18 Avril 2007)

nmbd est un des daemon que samba fourni. Samba est la version OpenSource du partage de fichier Windows. nmbd fournit les services de type NetBios si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> nmbd est un des daemon que samba fourni. Samba est la version OpenSource du partage de fichier Windows. nmbd fournit les services de type NetBios si je me souviens bien.



tout à fait...


----------



## Baldo (18 Avril 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> à tout hasard à tu fais une petite recherche avec notre ami google ?
> 
> Juste comme ça en passant par google...
> 
> http://pittt.free.fr/brol/ntlinux/NTLinuX-v12-html/node36.html



j'avais délà pointé ce lien ! mais j'y pige que dale




> partage de fichier Windows


 ???

Bon alors si je comprends bien ce truc doit être bloqué, il doit m'être inutile ?

C'est un truc espion ?


----------



## EricKvD (18 Avril 2007)

Baldo a dit:


> j'avais délà pointé ce lien ! mais j'y pige que dale
> 
> 
> ???
> ...



Heu non, ce n'est pas un truc espion. Faut arrêter la parano hein 
Samba *te* permet de partager des fichiers entre *tes machines* Linux ou Mac et des PC tournant windows. Ca veut dire que tu peux demander à ton PC en Windows d'aller lire des documents sur ton Mac.

Maintenant, si tu n'as pas besoin de partager avec des PC Windows, tu peux désactiver Samba. Mais par copeur, je ne sais pas t'aider puisque là, je suis au bureau sous Windows.


----------



## elKBron (18 Avril 2007)

non, c est un truc qui est utile si tu es sur un reseau avec des pcs sous windows (si j ai bien compris)


----------



## Baldo (18 Avril 2007)

*Ah Ok ! j'ai pigé *(ouais je sais faut m'expliquer longtemps 

Merci beaucoup pour vos lumières !
(c'est dingue des gens cool qui te rencardent comme ça juste pour être sympa !


----------

